# Jubilee???



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone have any idea when the jubilee might begin? Im getting anxious to catch any start going to gig them. Any info is helpful. Thanks!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

There was a post a while back about the jubilees. The most common month for the jubilee will be in August if I remember correctly followed by July. If I remember correctly you are looking for a rising tide with an easterly wind.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Most of the time they are in August. Watch for winds from the east. A full day of light wind from the east in August , makes for a good chance of a jubille occurring that night or the following morning.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

No jubilee's yet... at least none I've heard of... like the guys said.. August seems to be the most frequent month... we had a couple systems that got close to producing jubilee like conditions a couple weekends back... wind was just blowing a little too hard..


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

July and August is the best. I just moved from Fairhope to Pensacola so I won't be checking everytime the conditions are right anymore. It's just to far to drag my boat for it not to happen.


----------



## mcdavidman (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all of your responses. I wasnt sure when they occured. New to the flounder gigging scence.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Not that I am over there, but how does the light easterly wind produce this scenario as opposed to the harder east wind?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

To hard of wind causes waves which add oxygen back to the water.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

there's been two small ones that I've heard about (after the fact!) Both on the upper end of the bay a couple weeks ago.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Going on right now

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, that light North wind got one started.Yes this is the third this year. This one isn't huge and didn't last long, but fish were on the beach.


----------

